# 43239 with 43259



## catharine (Sep 18, 2017)

I need clarification.  When these two procedures are done together and you bill them out with 43239, 43259-59 the only code that Medicare pays is 43259.  Now I called Medicare and they indicate that another modifier needs to go on the  43239  and not a -59 or a -51. What is the proper way to bill for these two procedures?  I'm leaning towards just not billing the EUS all together.  any thoughts?    Thank-you


----------



## Tara0513 (Sep 22, 2017)

I believe the issue that you are having is not just the modifier but the order. It should be 43259 43239-59 or I would use XS.


----------



## GastroGal (Sep 27, 2017)

The modifier should be on 43239 not 43259, i would bill it as 43259 43239-XU


----------

